# Weaning regression



## Gonzothegreat (Jan 29, 2010)

I noticed that Kip is doing a lot of static sounds and head bobbing. She breeder told me she was weaned already, but I'm not sure. Would it be safe for me to warm up a little human baby food (green beans or carrots or something) on a spoon to give to her? I've already emailed the breeder to see what she suggests.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

My tiel' does this when i pet his head, he does those "baby chirps" even though hes 5-51/2 months old


----------



## Gonzothegreat (Jan 29, 2010)

She does it always when she's sitting on me. When I bring her back to her cage and sit her on her food dish she always starts eating her seed. Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I'm still going to go to the store after work and get some leafy greens and some baby food to see if that'll fill up her belly.


----------



## Gonzothegreat (Jan 29, 2010)

I just called the breeder and she said I could come get some formula to feed her on a spoon if I really wanted, but she said for the last week before I took her home she wanted nothing to do with the formula syringe and would try to fly away instead of eating from it. She said that she could just be missing her clutch mates and I could try to give her sweet potato baby food if the formula doesn't work. 
Any other suggestions from you guys would be helpful.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You could always hold some millet for her to eat  Spike did this when he was young, everytime I had him out with me he would static cry. As long as your tiel is eating enough I would not worry about it. He will eventually grow out of it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try holding some food in your hand for her to eat and see if this makes her happy. This type of "handfeeding" seemed to comfort Shodu when she was a recently-weaned new bird.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with offering some food by hand to comfort your baby.


----------



## Gonzothegreat (Jan 29, 2010)

Even before I read this I tried spoon feeding her some warm sweet potato baby food last night. She wanted NOTHING to do with it and kept flying off my knee onto my head. I thought about it for awhile and then decided to just take her seed and put it in my hand and see if she'd eat it that way. Boy! That handful of seed (although it ended up more on the couch in the beginning than in her mouth) was eaten up really quickly. I did this again this morning when I woke her up and she ate it again with much gusto. I guess she's still in "baby sook" mode and needs more attention. I'm sure she'll just eventually grow out of the static noise for attention one day. I really wish she'd make other noises though, as the static right in my ear every time I have her out can be a bit wearing.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Gonzothegreat said:


> Even before I read this I tried spoon feeding her some warm sweet potato baby food last night. She wanted NOTHING to do with it and kept flying off my knee onto my head. I thought about it for awhile and then decided to just take her seed and put it in my hand and see if she'd eat it that way. Boy! That handful of seed (although it ended up more on the couch in the beginning than in her mouth) was eaten up really quickly. I did this again this morning when I woke her up and she ate it again with much gusto. I guess she's still in "baby sook" mode and needs more attention. I'm sure she'll just eventually grow out of the static noise for attention one day. I really wish she'd make other noises though, as the static right in my ear every time I have her out can be a bit wearing.


This is perfectly normal baby behavior. We have a 1 yr. old green cheek that still begs for formula when I am feeding babies. It's not the formula they are wanting but the comfort of you handfeeding them. As Spike said often a handful of seed or millet will suffice to calm the crying and not reinforce any regression. It should calm down after a week.

I also want to add that human baby food often has iron and sodium added making it less benificial to our birds. You are better off steaming and mashing some fresh veggies


----------

